# What is your bedtime?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

What time do you go to bed on average?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't keep to a schedule, I'm just as likely to go to bed at 10am as I am at 10pm.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

After 6 am. I don't go to bed.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

When working swing shift (as I have been the last few weeks), it's somewhere between 1am and 3am, but when working day shift (as I will be soon), it's somewhere between 10pm and 11pm.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Why do you want to know? Why do you care?? You don't even know me!!! Get a life!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Why do you want to know? Why do you care?? You don't even know me!!! Get a life!!!!


And by telling us what time you go to bed (on average) we will all be able to hack into your bank account and spend all the money on Pu-239 and build a bomb which we will hide in your pillow case and detonate it while you are asleep.  :devil:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Depends on how many days I've been awake.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

1am and then I wake up around 10:30am.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

During the school term I usually go to sleep at 1am and wake up at 5:30am.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> During the school term I usually go to sleep at 1am and wake up at 5:30am.


I'd be in hospital after two days of doing that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I'd be in hospital after two days of doing that.


I'm lucky I manage to fit in four and a half hours of sleep.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm lucky I manage to fit in four and a half hours of sleep.


What on earth keeps you occupied 20 hours a day?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> What on earth keeps you occupied 20 hours a day?


Have a look at my username.  It's that, school, music practise, homework, TC, reading and listening to music.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Consider getting more sleep. Youre performance will improve.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Consider getting more sleep. Youre performance will improve.


Not enough time.


----------



## larifari (Sep 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Not enough time.


As my seventh grade teacher used to say whenever I complained that my home work was not done, due to lack of time: "The day consists of 24 hours and a long night".


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you mean "when I go to bed" or "when I'm supposed to go to bed?"


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Not enough time.


"For I have Promises to keep, 
And Miles to go before I Sleep" - Robert Frost


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Not enough time.


Its all about getting the most out of the little time you have


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

When I was working, it used to be about 1130pm; since I'm retired, it has now moved to 1am most nights.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I enjoy sleeping. I often am in bed by 10:30. I may want to modify and try to be in bed at 10:00 since I've been waking up at 6:00. Otherwise I'll have to be napping during the day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

10:00-10:30 during the week, and 12:00-1:00 on the weekends.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

You should have added a "never" category.  what is sleep anyway?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Usualy 2 am. Then I wake up at 8-11 am depending on the day of the week.


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

12 am usually. Doesn't matter what's going to be up on the next day


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

9.30pm. 12 year old boy with strict parents. Go figure. :lol:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I have found that if I don't go to sleep by a certain time, I'm up for most of the night - as though there is only a certain window allowed for falling asleep.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm usually 11- 11:30 PM even on class days, but now may be switching to more like 10:30 - 11 PM because of a 8 AM class.

Today, I'm not really gonna follow my bedtime because I feel really sick from this awful headache I've had all day. I'll probably go to bed at 8-9 iPM nstead. Ugh.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Usually go to sleep around 11am and get up about 5 or 6pm. This changes a little here and there and if I have a rare meeting during the afternoon I'll change to diurnalism for a short while before naturally drifting back into my usual sleep pattern. I work from home so it's nice and easy to live this way.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm usually in bed at 10 because it takes me about an hour to get to sleep. If I could knock out when I hit the pillow, it would be 11.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been sleeping on the Uberman schedule on and off, and it helps with my overactive brain.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I sleep as little as possible and I can't get up later than 7:30. The morning is my favorite and most productive time of day.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

3am today, because I was supposed to do lots of work and have done nothing. I'm such a ****ing idiot. Good night!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I go to bed at 11 pm, listen to the radio to 11.30 and turn to sleep. In summer (now in Argentina) I got up at 6, 6.30 am. In winter, maybe 7/ 7.30


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm around 1 am... Often get stuck on...TC for example


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Lately my sleep schedules have been all messed up. I am not able to sleep till 5am or later! I dont know how to fix this.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

It depends on when I get able to sleep but sometimes between 7 am and 7 pm. Most of the times cirka 9 am.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha, I need to update my answer. In college certain semesters it was 11PM. But I've hardly gone to sleep before midnight for the past 3 years now. And now it's 2:45 AM and I'm still up. My writing muse is strongest at this time of night. But I will go to bed now that I finished a chapter.

2-3AM is my general range, only occasionally going outside of that earlier or later. 4AM was about my latest, midnight my earliest. Nowadays I wake up at 11AM, so I only get 8 hours of sleep and don't really miss much awake-time. I just spend most of it at night!

This was the last thing I did for the evening now on the internet, so time to go to bed. Goodnight!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

On working days between 12 am and 2 am. On weekends/holidays any time between 12 and 7 am.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Almost always between 10PM and Midnight.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I go to bed around 5 am. Why? It takes me a while to unwind after work, and I get home around 1 to 2 some nights.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Haha, I need to update my answer. In college certain semesters it was 11PM. But I've hardly gone to sleep before midnight for the past 3 years now. And now it's 2:45 AM and I'm still up. My writing muse is strongest at this time of night. But I will go to bed now that I finished a chapter.
> 
> 2-3AM is my general range, only occasionally going outside of that earlier or later. 4AM was about my latest, midnight my earliest. Nowadays I wake up at 11AM, so I only get 8 hours of sleep and don't really miss much awake-time. I just spend most of it at night!
> 
> This was the last thing I did for the evening now on the internet, so time to go to bed. Goodnight!


I feel your pain. I too tend to be more creatively inspired around those times as well.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm usually in bed at 10 because it takes me about an hour to get to sleep. If I could knock out when I hit the pillow, it would be 11.


Perhaps you would be more tired at the later hour and get to sleep quicker?

I am a night owl. Always have been. I tend to get to bed by 2 am and weekdays have to get up at 7:20. By 2 am I am pretty much out like a light when I hit the sack. If I feel a cold coming on I will try to get to bed by midnight for a few days so I can say well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

In bed by 11.00 pm have to go up early so I need this sleeping time


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

SarahNorthman said:


> Lately my sleep schedules have been all messed up. I am not able to sleep till 5am or later! I dont know how to fix this.


Hmm, establish a non breakable rule that you go to sleep around say 12...It will be hard for first couple of times but later it will become a routine...I actualy did that myself with ''around1'' rule...I rarely break it...It could be imroved on lets say 10 o clock but still not so bad comparing to many others here...I always listen to classical music before i jump into bed, it clears my head and gives me a peaceful sleep and smooth awakaning, in most cases. When im not tired enough i work out until i just drill a hole into the pillow


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

12:30-1:00 A.M. most nights. It can be later if I'm up studying...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a night owl in some respects - I seem to get my second wind late at night, and can get my office and internet work done without the daily interruptions of phone calls, etc. 

Since retiring about a year ago, my wife has also become a night owl. Both of us being retired from the mainstream work week have no real set schedule except for my church work and medical appointments.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

What's a fixed sleeping schedule?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2015)

Some time between 9 pm and 3 am. If I had to guess, I would say a mean of midnight with a standard deviation of one hour.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My usual is between 0030 and 0100. I'm thinking that I might stay up a bit later tonight: ½ hour, 1 hour—it depends on how tired I'll be and whether I still feel like reading.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

This is amazing. I just voted now.

Yo, how the heck is 11 PM the (far) majority? That is what I picked. How is that normal? That is amazing.

That is, how odd that some majority of people view that general time as the _general_ time to head off to sleep. Why? What is it about that time?

Profound thought, for me. Truly bizarre.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

_The National_, the premier national news broadcast of the CBC, ends then


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> _The National_, the premier national news broadcast of the CBC, ends then


Oh, yes, duh! That must be it.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

10 - 11 is the goal, but 12 - 1 the reality most nights.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Sometime between 2am and 4am typically. I typically can't go to sleep before midnight, even if I have to get up at 5am.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

1 a.m these days
and prefer to wake early, and attempt to.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

If I am in the east coast, 9:30-10:00. Pacific coast: 12:00-2:00.


----------

